# Replacement Key for 2011 Cruze



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

My wife has a 2011 Cruze LTZ and she snapped her key. The little plastic part that holds the blade broke. We have the blade, we have the key, we just want to move the electronics and blade into a new key blank, which cost about $10 on Amazon. But every single review I've seen says that the gen-1 blade doesn't fit properly and will not lock closed. I've been looking for other options and haven't come across any, other than just buying an entirely new key, which seems pointlessly wasteful when the only problem is a 50-cent piece of plastic. I don't need new electronics to be reprogrammed, I don't need a new key to be cut, I just need to replace the little swivel. Seriously, it can't be this difficult!

Ideas?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

You can get a factory GM key for closer to $35.00 online but then there's shipping. There's several Youtube video's seaching GM Switchblade key, one is of the actual manufacturer showing how to remove the roll pin that's through the key blank and the "pivot part". I thought the pivot part was pot metal, and not plastic, but maybe it is. 

If you get the right frequency transmitter, you can program a new remote without going to the dealer. It's on this forum somewhere, it's been done. 

I doubt anyone is going to have the individual parts that make up a switchblade key other than the dealer, or a salvage yard. 

I have found some hardware stores, yes my local ace hardware has the capability to cut a "sidewinder key". If you really want to get the $10 solution your going to have to call a locksmith and see if they have the parts to rebuild these switchblades, which will probably be expensive, or by a salvage yard key set, and transfer your blade into it. Or buy an aftermarket key blank at ace hardware and have them cut it. Use that to start the car, and keep the fob separate, like old school GM cars used to be. 

Good Luck.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezVvXr4dbeE


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

It honestly looks like plastic, but it could be cheap pot metal. I don't really care if it's a $10 solution or a $35 solution, the problem seems to be the original gen-1 keys don't fit into fobs that were made later on for other generations. Swapping the electronics and the blade isn't a big deal, so long as it actually works.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

You can either work with your dealer, or poke around on one of these online GM parts sites for the part number of the complete assembly. I have never ordered from these guys, but their GM catalog is something that those of us on the forum have used for documentation.. 

https://www.wholesalegmpartsonline.com/

Once you have the GM part number, either go to Rockauto.com or even amazon to order. 

The Camaro's had a recall due to the original key fob being too close to the drivers knee. I guess I never realized that Key Fobs actually changed dimensions through the 2011-2016 model year. 

You can get stuff from ebay, which is a china clone, and I can see those not working, but did they actually change key blank designs and dimensions, not sure. I would need a magnifying glass to see it, but the part number information might be in the groove after you switch the key open. Along the edge. I'd really have to clean but the part number appears to be on there. Check that with what you find online. Sometimes GM will change the part number, but the part may or may not remain the same.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Does your key look like this?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Does your key look like this?
> View attachment 265657


How much? Actually I have an unused spare!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> How much? Actually I have an unused spare!


This is the spare key from my '12 1LT that I no longer have.

I was thinking $5 plus actual shipping.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

UpstateNYBill said:


> This is the spare key from my '12 1LT that I no longer have.
> 
> I was thinking $5 plus actual shipping.


You could probably get more for it!


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

You don't have to buy or visit anywhere to program a new remote.

Put the working key in the ignition and turn it on and off 3 times (do not start the car), then place the new key in the ignition and use it to start the car. It will be programmed automatically


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

alexhatcher said:


> You don't have to buy or visit anywhere to program a new remote.
> 
> Put the working key in the ignition and turn it on and off 3 times (do not start the car), then place the new key in the ignition and use it to start the car. It will be programmed automatically


good to know


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

I did have the same problem @Cephus. I ordered one of the units off ebay and my blade wouldn't fit into the oval metal housing that then goes into the plastic part. I had to file about 1mm of metal off the top of the blade. I just used a metal hand file to do it and after that it fitted okay and I could push the pin in to hold the blade properly. It now works well.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

I did get the replacement case and I had to modify the blade to fit, but it was just a little filing and I got it to fit. The way everyone was making it sound was like the blade was too long to fit the key case, but it wasn't nearly as bad as people made it sound. Thanks all!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]How-To: Replace Broken 2011-2016 Cruze Key[/h]


----------

